# Baby got backs again



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

This the 3rd set I've had but the first set of all wides I love em.
















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good. Finally got rid of those mtcs huh?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea finally I traded even up for these backs.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

looks great . . . how good is it when steering, or making turns?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Steers fine. Barely rubs when turned full but the shocks are one notch from the lowest setting.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I likes um myself!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------

